# 2002 Nissan Sentra Issues



## fym (Jul 10, 2013)

Basically, I'm just looking for advice on how to sell a car that will not start, only b/c I don't have a mechanic friend that can tear it apart so I can sell the parts. 

I bout this years about 3 years ago and 18 months after I got it, I noticed that the AC wasn't working. But I kept driving it b/c I'm not a car person and didn't think it had anything to do with the entire car functioning properly.

Then, one day, the muffler fell completely off the car, while I was driving it. Fortunately, I was right near the local mechanic when it happened so they got that fixed, and at that time, wasn't thinking to have them check the A/C issue. 

Meanwhile, my car would occasionally stall, but stupid me kept driving it, until one day, it would not start. I had the mechanic come pick it up and they said 3 of 4 spark plugs were flooded, so they took those out and let them dry, put them back in and did a few other things. 

The car worked ok for a couple of days and then would not start again. Back to the shop and the mechanics could not figure it out. The straw that broke the camel's back was when I broke down after the car started over heating and had to be hauled to a different mechanic who advised the radiator be replaced, so that was done. I really am not entirely sure what the mechanic most familiar with the car did to it the other few times it was in the shop, but the fix never lasted. So I now have a new car and 8 months later, the Sentra is still sitting dead in my driveway. 

Do you think anyone would be interested in buying it to take it apart and fix it or part it out themselves? How likely is it that I could sell a car that needs a tow truck to transport it? I'd like to get a little for it since I paid about $3200 for it and put near $2000 for it with in 4-5 months of its life.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

where are you??


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Obviously, a car is worth a lot less not running than one that will, but you will find people, usually mechanics, that will purchase cars, especially late models, to fix up for themselves or to resell. Advertise it or put a "for sale" sign in it with a reasonable price and current condition.


----------

